# Premature kittens



## Halos_Mom (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm not new to cats, or kitten raising but I'm new to this situation. We have a small colony of barn cats, and recently had a new addition that came to us pregnant. Last night when I went out to feed, I noticed that she was beginning into labor so I brought her into the house. She only had two, but they both appear to be premature. They're TINY (unfortunately I don't have a scale small enough to weigh them). They have fur but VERY little, and no fur covering their ears or limbs or tail. But both are active and vocal and both want very much to fight.

I'm hand feeding them, and I'm lucky enough that there was another stray that gave birth about 4 weeks ago. She was very curious about them, so I set them next to her and she started to clean them right away. I put them in the box with her older kittens and she's keeping them clean and warm. I don't think they're getting any milk from her, which is okay because I'm feeding them anyway. But I'm sure just her cleaning and warming them will help them a great deal!

Is there anything else I need to do for these little ones to help them along?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you are providing them the best chance for survival. They need warmth, caring, and food. If they don't make it, you've done the best you can. I so hope they live!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think everything you've done is awesome and I cannot add to it. The only other path would be a vet visit, but I really think this is going to boil down to how strong these babies want to live and how developed they managed to get before birth. I don't think I'd be too alarmed about the lack of fur, as long as everything internally had a chance to develop, I think that is what is going to be their deciding factor for surviving.
They were very lucky you happened along and recognized the help they needed. :luv 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Halos_Mom (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you both! 

We're at 24 hours now since they were born and both are still fighting!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is great news because every day longer is another day of development!
Awesome!
heidi


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You're doing the very best for the kittens and I'd say they have good chances of survival. Just the fact that they've survived the first 24 hours is a positive sign.

Keep your eyes on their breathing though. New born babies, especially prematures that have more sensitive lungs, are very susceptible for upper respiratory infections. If they sound strange when they're breathing you'll need antibiotics for them ASAP.


----------

